# Pacquiao expected to fight Timothy Bradley on June 9th



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

> By Michael Collins: WBO welterweight champion Manny Pacquiao (54-3-2, 38 KO’s) is expected to be fighting WBO light welterweight Timothy Bradley (28-0, 12 KO’s) on June 9th. Bradley, 28, is pretty much the only one left of the five candidates that Pacquiao and his promoter Bob Arum were looking over for a fight in June.
> 
> Floyd Mayweather Jr. can’t fight in June because he starts his 90-daily jail term on June 1st; Juan Manuel Marquez appears to have never been seriously considered for Pacquiao, likely because of a combinations of Marquez being too dangerous and wanting more money than last time; Lamont Peterson isn’t well known and not one of Arum’s Top Rank fighters; Miguel Cotto isn’t interested in draining himself to fight at 147 and Pacquiao reportedly doesn’t want to fight at 150lbs, which is the weight that Cotto would be looking at fighting him.
> 
> ...


http://www.eastsideboxing.com/news.php?p=30502&more=1


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

So what was the final deal here, money? Floyd called him out but i know there was some talk about a cut that won't heal up for Manny by May and that Arum didn't want a May date because they wouldn't get as much money as they would get in June. At this point i really don't care who Manny faces. His going to get another W on his record. 

Mayweather-Cotto is taking place in May 5th.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

If Pacquiao suffered the cut in November it should be easily healed by now if he didn't get an antibiotic resistent infection.

Doesn't really look like those two guys are ever fighting against each other.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> If Pacquiao suffered the cut in November it should be easily healed by now if he didn't get an antibiotic resistent infection.
> 
> Doesn't really look like those two guys are ever fighting against each other.


In that case it came down to money. I really hoped they would fight before Mayweather went to jail. That could mess up his career. I'm sure Manny isn't afraid Floyd but i think Arum is scared shitless.


----------

